# Your favorite NEOS albums



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Just discovered their website where you can order their CDs. Anyone have any favorites?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chordalrock said:


> Just discovered their website where you can order their CDs. Anyone have any favorites?


You can also find them here:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=NEOS+&cat=


----------

